# Valhalla Question



## fractal33 (Nov 2, 2021)

Just wondering for those of you who have put one together, does yours sound extremely dark also? I have to turn the presence knob up all the way along with boosting the treble quite a bit to get a useable tone. I saw it was suggested to possibly change or remove C19 to make it brighter so I might try that. I went over my build and every cap and resistor is correct. I'm not sure if that is just how it sounds because I have nothing to compare it to.

Thanks!


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 2, 2021)

fractal33 said:


> Just wondering for those of you who have put one together, does yours sound extremely dark also? I have to turn the presence knob up all the way along with boosting the treble quite a bit to get a useable tone. I saw it was suggested to possibly change or remove C19 to make it brighter so I might try that. I went over my build and every cap and resistor is correct. I'm not sure if that is just how it sounds because I have nothing to compare it to.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I built one with all the correct values and it is quite dark sounding. I love mine it’s a brutal sound and found using my BBE Sonic stomp (I built the AION sonic stomp it has a couple extras on it) after it and it really helps actually my Sonic stomp is one of my always on pedals.


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 3, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Yes I built one with all the correct values and it is quite dark sounding. I love mine it’s a brutal sound and found using my BBE Sonic stomp (I built the AION sonic stomp it has a couple extras on it) after it and it really helps actually my Sonic stomp is one of my always on pedals.


I'm having a really hard time getting along with mine. I keep thinking maybe I messed something up in the build but everything checks out and I tried running it on 12v and 18v. Earlier I socketed the c19 and played with different values which made it slightly less dark, but I think it might have added to the overall fizziness. Dark and fizzy, that is what I get from this pedal. Maybe my taste in distortion is different or maybe I'm just not using it correctly. Going to try going straight into a power amp next. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 4, 2021)

I run all my pedals into a clean Yamaha G100 🙀 Picked that up in a pawnshop 120   and worked pristine but no cabinet or speaker. 3 days later friend finds some 15” Altec Lansings got it for 40 bucks it’s a Lansing 510B I’ve Never never been able to turn my amp up past 1.everything starts shaking and  I will never part with the speaker Not my dream rig but simple setup and more than happy with what I got Sound and tone are so incredibly subjective . I didn’t really like my Valhalla at first for the same reason but give some time and play with a treble booster maybe paired with it my Nux Od I have not found but 1 pedal it would not enhance Tight Metal all other pedals with the Nux really adds shine zing and pep hard to describe but so noticeable when not on


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 4, 2021)

Check out Chuck's write up of the tone stack here. It may give you some insight how to mod this a bit. Alternatively, you can put a treble booster in front of this.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 4, 2021)

I built a couple Valhalla and they seemed really dark to me too. I had a customer return one because he said it was much darker than his original. I found it undergain and underwhelming but have never tried an original. The Okko Dominator is my high gain modern distortion of choice.


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2021)

Hmm.... this one wasn't my trace so I might have to get an original to compare.   I was planning an updated version of this layout soon anyway, so this might be a good time to do that.


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 18, 2021)

Hmmm this is an interesting conversation. And definitely subjective to our own perception of what a good distortion sounds like. Gotta be why there hundreds and hundreds of just distortion to choose from. Then our gear. My Yamaha G100 has distortion , reverb ,tremolo with speed and a pre set volume ( a boost or reduction switch) Anyways I’m getting off subject a little it’s just to say Our gear to our ear really is all that matters I’m no electronics guy so I can’t figure out mods I wish I could   . So I don’t like a pedal or 2 I will usually build another 3 or 4 I can’t help it My girl keeps asking me “Don’t you have enough pedals? When is this gonna end? Your gonna run outta room” and I hear “You don’t have enough pedals this should never end we’ll always make room. “That’s how we’re still going strong communication


----------

